# Kitten sitting upright (pics)



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Just caught these pics of my kitten Kricket (he'll always be a kitten to me). I've never seen him sitting like this so I thought it was HILARIOUS! Enjoy!


----------



## vonPruescnek (Dec 18, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

I love when they sit like this. Generally it's when bathing themselves. It's so cute to see tho. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Your kitty needs a beer to complete his picture of total relaxation.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Haha, love the "lost" look on Kricket's face! Looks like he was thinking of some very important things in his cat life :lol:

My Metoo sits like that all the time. It appears to be the only way she sits. This is my favorite pic


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes, he was very deep in thought. Must be difficult to be a cat. LOL!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

haha...ET sits like that too, but only occasionally when he grooms his belly.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

HA! I love it when they do that! Our Billy when he was chubby and years before he passed. 

View attachment 13602


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Ha ha! Billy is so cute! I wanna see tons of pics of all those comfy kitties! This is great! I

had never seen him sit like this and he did it for about a half hour after I caught him, he's not really a kitten anymore (almost a year and a half) But he'll always be a kitten to me. My first cat I've raised from kitten hood.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Our Missy does this when she grooms herself. She sits upright and rolls from side to side licking her belly. It is the funniest thing to see. She does it less and less as she gets older so I have to get a video of her doing it before she passes. I'd hate to lose that memory.


----------



## JamesnJellysRents (Apr 10, 2013)

*Crazy Jelly*

Here's a shot of Jelly Belly


----------



## PercyTheCat (Mar 3, 2013)

:grin::grin:Haha! Cute. Its so silly when cats do that. How cute! Sorry for being repetitive.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He has such a sweet face! I love how his front paws are tucked under.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

spirite said:


> He has such a sweet face! I love how his front paws are tucked under.


I know, I thought that was hilarious! It's like he was laying down, but sitting up! LOL!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Love the photos! I love it when mine sit like that - Tuffy does it way more often than Molly. I always run for the camera when I see it!


----------



## Kbbargho (Mar 26, 2013)

My cats are proper LOLcats. Here's Squee cleaning her leg in a rather unique way









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyClaws (Apr 21, 2013)

How adorable is that!





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

